# 86 P/U with Fuel pump failure



## mudslider (May 1, 2010)

So, fuel pump is not getting power, (runs fine with direct hotwire). Any ideas on how to troubleshoot the control unit? Where is the relay? Might it be a fuse? I have the repair manual, but it offers no help other then replacing the pump, which works when it has power...

Thanks for the ideas...

mudslider


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if its the 720 (4 headlights) the fuel pump control is on the right side,under the dash, black box, probably next to another relay... I the oem pt# should be 28545-89900, you can find them online for $45-$50


----------



## mudslider (May 1, 2010)

White plug with many wires?


----------



## CharlieW (Jul 30, 2010)

This may be of some help
The Datsun and Nissan Pickup Fuel Pump Relay - What the Haynes Automotive Repair Manual Won’t Tell You


----------

